# Post Graduate 1 YR Diploma



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

I am a mechanical engineer and having 8 yrs of relevant work experience. Could anyone plz tell me if they allow study gap in Canada ? And what are the possibilities of work permit after one year post graduation diploma in canada ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada doesn’t care about education gaps, just in the quality of degrees and where they were obtained. You should get your degrees equalized to Canadian standards by WES. I doubt anyone knows the work possibilities after getting a post graduation diploma.


----------



## rahulrrao (Aug 20, 2017)

In my experience, a lot of colleges in Canada do not allow a gap more than 5 years. These are the more popular ones.

However, there are a few that will not have a problem with a large gap. It's upto you to write to them and find out. The answer might depend on the course completed, the course you intend to enroll for and the work that you have done in between.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rahulrrao said:


> In my experience, a lot of colleges in Canada do not allow a gap more than 5 years.



That is completely false and you should not be posting such false information. Canadian colleges and universities don't care how long you have been out of school, just that you have the prerequisites that they require.


----------



## rahulrrao (Aug 20, 2017)

colchar said:


> rahulrrao said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, a lot of colleges in Canada do not allow a gap more than 5 years.
> ...


Not very nice of you to accuse me of lying.

Centennial doesn't accept a gap of more than 10 years for a grad certificate program in Project Management.

Conestoga has a 5 yr limit on the same program. This was as per emails sent to me a year ago when I tried to apply.

I'm just sharing information from my experience, hoping it'll be useful to someone.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rahulrrao said:


> Not very nice of you to accuse me of lying.


I didn't say you were lying, I said you were wrong.





> Centennial doesn't accept a gap of more than 10 years for a grad certificate program in Project Management.



As I said, so long as you have the prerequisites they do not care how long you have been out of school. Some of those prerequisites might require that the courses be current, but that is not what you claimed in your original erroneous post.

Here as the admission requirements for the program mentioned above:

https://www.centennialcollege.ca/programs-courses/full-time/project-management/





> Conestoga has a 5 yr limit on the same program. This was as per emails sent to me a year ago when I tried to apply.


Here are Conestoga's admission requirements:

https://www.conestogac.on.ca/fulltime/project-management



Speaking as a college professor I can tell you that they don't care so long as you have the required prerequisites.


----------



## rahulrrao (Aug 20, 2017)

colchar said:


> rahulrrao said:
> 
> 
> > Not very nice of you to accuse me of lying.
> ...


I feel like I owe you an apology. I was too quick to reply.

I wish both those colleges had told me that my courses should've been current, instead of teresely mentioning that the gap won't do.

I stand corrected. Thanks for keeping me and this forum honest. 🙂


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

I contacted Douglas College, BC. They do not accept gap more than 5 years. So it depends on college to college, uni to uni.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rahulrrao said:


> I feel like I owe you an apology. I was too quick to reply.
> 
> I wish both those colleges had told me that my courses should've been current, instead of teresely mentioning that the gap won't do.
> 
> I stand corrected. Thanks for keeping me and this forum honest. 🙂




They should have mentioned it, but sometimes the person responding to you is overworked and just tosses off the quickest info possible. Either that or they simply didn't word things very well and should, perhaps, have chosen their words more carefully so that they made more sense.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

seraphdutt said:


> I contacted Douglas College, BC. They do not accept gap more than 5 years.



Yes, they will. There is no blanket ban on accepting people who have been out of school for more than five years. Thousands of people go back to school each year after longer gaps than that. Hell most universities (and many colleges) offer free tuition to senior citizens who want to go back to school to earn a degree after retiring. Those people will have been out of school for thirty or forty years, maybe more, and they gain admission. If there were blanket bans, as you claim, how could those people get in to school?

As I said above, they might have a regulation that applies to a specific program in order to guarantee that prerequisites are current but that is all - there is no blanket ban as your post suggests.

Or maybe you simply didn't understand what they told you.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

Bro there might be different rules for International Students. I contacted Douglas College via Email and Asked IDP as well. Both told me the same thing. No gap more then 5 years in Douglas College. But I know some universities who does not care about gap between study.


----------



## rahulrrao (Aug 20, 2017)

So, here's what I found out. IDP.com, which is a pretty large agency that represents a few dozen colleges in Canada tell all potential students in India that a gap of 5 years is not accepted by colleges. So, most students don't look further than this. Most don't bother to contact the universities directly.

The only thing I haven't tried doing is applying to these colleges, because their Indian representatives (if they have an Indian rep or an office) reply to your emails telling you that the gap isn't accepted.

@Colchar - Any suggestion about how we can get past this obstacle we're facing in India?

Could you check with your college if such a rule applies to students from India only? (I won't be surprised as the education is pretty out-dated in a lot of cases.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

seraphdutt said:


> Bro there might be different rules for International Students. I contacted Douglas College via Email and Asked IDP as well. Both told me the same thing. No gap more then 5 years in Douglas College. But I know some universities who does not care about gap between study.


It turns out Douglas does have a recency requirement for international students but it is not five years as you claim, it is twelve years.


https://www.douglascollege.ca/study...dent-applications/intl-admission-requirements


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rahulrrao said:


> So, here's what I found out. IDP.com, which is a pretty large agency that represents a few dozen colleges in Canada tell all potential students in India that a gap of 5 years is not accepted by colleges. So, most students don't look further than this. Most don't bother to contact the universities directly.



In Canada colleges and universities are very different things.






> @Colchar - Any suggestion about how we can get past this obstacle we're facing in India?


Deal with the college directly rather than with some rep in India.





> Could you check with your college if such a rule applies to students from India only? (I won't be surprised as the education is pretty out-dated in a lot of cases.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nothing is mentioned on the website.


----------



## milanpatel11 (Jun 2, 2016)

seraphdutt said:


> I am a mechanical engineer and having 8 yrs of relevant work experience. Could anyone plz tell me if they allow study gap in Canada ? And what are the possibilities of work permit after one year post graduation diploma in canada ?


Your work experience as mechanical engineer is of 8 years. So, did you study in Canada or elsewhere? Was your education formal or technical and which professional degree you last held?

Study gap in your case is quite huge. With work experience, study gap is allowed for a period of 5-7 years whereas two years without work experience. If you studied full time in Canada and completed academic program lasting 8 months, you can be eligible for work permit after one-year post graduation diploma in the country.


----------

